# Top 40 Free-Agents



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> Qyntel Woods: Could be a possible cancer/ Potential extremely high.
> Loren Woods: Cheap 7 foot center. Enough said
> Flip Murray: Wants too much, but the man can score.
> Kelvin Cato: Would have been perfect if he was in the shape he was a few years ago. Great shot blocker.
> ...


PROPS TO SOME GUY AT THE REAL GM BOARD!

There is a list of poeple that will work in the Suns system of play. The bottom half of the list is just players for cheap.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

theres actually 40?

Well...who knows at this point, theres not even any rumors on the rumor mill like azcentral or what not. Its that bad.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

Are you sure this isnt last years list? Jaric, Daniels, Stoudamire arent free agents. Quniton Ross isnt a free agent and wasnt last year either and isnt a point guard.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

Oh snap it was 2005. I'll get the 2006 list. My bad.

EDIT: I fixed it with about 30 players that are cheap/fit in the suns system.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

too bad Macijauskas didnt get his shot with New Orleans... this dude is an elite player in europe.. a superb 3-point shooter with point guard skills... still young and athletic and can paly defense...
Id really want to see him in phoenix...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

Qyntel Woods: Could be a possible cancer/ Potential extremely high.
Loren Woods: Cheap 7 foot center. Enough said
Flip Murray: Wants too much, but the man can score.
Kelvin Cato: Would have been perfect if he was in the shape he was a few years ago. Great shot blocker.
Fred Jones: Athlete extraordinare. The man can run and dunk. And the suns can teach him to shoot.
*Melvin Ely: 6-10 athletic big man that needs the right situation to shine. Then again could just suck.*
Gary Payton: May be 38, but not bad to have a Hall man backing up a Hall man.
Trevor Ariza: Fast, good defender. Needs to learn how to shoot. (The suns are good teachers)
*Jared Jeffries: Can do just about everything in the right system. Needs the right system to prove it.*
Marcus Banks: Good, but not great. I think he would end up being to expensive. But at this point I will take anyone that can relieve Nash, and run a team.
Voshon Lenard: Old, slow, no defense. Hell of a shot though
Keith Van Horn: 6-10 guy that loves to shoot the 3, and succeeds most of the time. No defense, but would fit for the right price.
Arvydas Macijauskas: Great shot, didn't fit in NO. But could be great for kick outs from Amare.
*Jumaine Jones: Good defender, good shot, but only if we trade mr.jones*
*Maciej Lampe: Great Potential, sadly potential doesn't win games.*

Players that could be had for cheap.

Tony Allen: Too many guards in Boston. Would be a great pick-up, for maybe the trade exception.
Aleksandar Pavlovic: Good shooter, and they have Luke as well
Luke Jackson: Good shooter, can do a lot more than Pavlovic, but thus far has been injury prone. Could pay off but could also really suck.
*Carlos Delfino: I just don't think a guy that played in Italy, in a Euro game would fit in a Detroit system. Could be easily had.*
Zarko Cabarkapa: Played well here, has a lot of potential.
Luke Walton: Does nothing great, but does everything well. Never hurts to have a good passer at 3
*Dorell Wright: Lots of potential, can play point, would take a 1st rounder with a resigned House. I would love to see this guy on PHX with Amare for the next 10yrs.*
Bostjan Nachbar: Yet another Euro that can hit a 3. Played for DA, and DA loved him. Sees a lot of pine in NJ
*Zoran Planinic: Euro that would play 1-3. I think he is better than Salmons.*
Pat Garrity: Big guy that has a great shot...enough said.
Steven Hunter: A little expensive, and I think we only remember the great game he had in the playoffs. But the man is 7ft and can block shots.
*Steve Blake: Everyone says would be a great fit. Think he could be a decent backup.*
Dan Dickau: I think he is better than Blake(I know what you are thinking) Could be had for cheaper, and I think he would fit the system.

These players i would love to aquire. However i don't want to give up a great deal in order to get them. I still have faith in the Suns organisation to do something this offseason, apart from Amare to improve us.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

wow nice work. i doubt we land any of these guys. i wouldn't mind having

q woods, melvin ely, ariza, jj, banks, lampe, allen, dorell wright, or luke walton (oh can't forget steven hunter )


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

You can't have Wright. Wait-for Marion you can have him and nothing less!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*



Flash is the Future said:


> You can't have Wright. Wait-for Marion you can have him and nothing less!


Well then we can't have him. Marion isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

dorell has "potential", but has never played in an nba game, and marion is already a proven allstar.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

I'm pretty sure he was joking guys.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*

OK, when did Hunter start playing the point? :clap:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*



Tiz said:


> OK, when did Hunter start playing the point? :clap:


I think it just says top 40 FA's... but I'm not sure.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards*



somejewishdude said:


> I think it just says top 40 FA's... but I'm not sure.


Topic was Top 40 Free-Agent Point Guards....

Just being a smarta**.

LOL someone just changed the topic.....but it still shows up on all the replies...nice try.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I changed the topic to make it more accurate. I'm not gonna change every previous post, though.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

> Bryan Colangelo today announced that he is strongly pursuing FA PG Marcus Banks. When asked if his interest in banks related to his former team the Phoenix Suns interest in Banks, Colangelo replied "Absolutely not, I dont know, nor do I want or need to know what they are doing over there. I have a brain of my own and just pursue players who I think would be a great fit here."
> 
> In other news, the suns owner Robert Sarver today offered a 4 year $3.12 million dollar contract to free agent Janerro Pargo. It is believed that Pargo will spurn this offer and sign with the Raptors for a 4 year $3.13 million dollar deal.


*giggle*


----------

